# An exciting moment during "Requiem aeternam - War Requiem" Britten



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Many on the forum know that just this past weekend I sung in the chorus for a performance of _War Requiem_ directed by Keith Lockhart.

There are two chimes that play just before the Kyrie (which follows a solo passage accompanied by the chamber orchestra, which tonally has little to do with the Kyrie). The bells give the chorus the pitch.

Maestro Lockhart cued the chimes! (nothing). He cued them again! (nothing). He then turned to the chorus and gave us our cue with this expression on this face....

...we came in perfectly on pitch.

Sweet!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello! This concert will be webcast next Saturday at 10 AM USEDT at this link. I don't think the first night performance when this incident happened will be used though. 
Read my piece commentary Many on the forum know that just this past weekend I sung in the chorus for a performance of _War Requiem_ directed by Keith Lockhart.

There are two chimes that play just before the Kyrie (which follows a solo passage accompanied by the chamber orchestra, which tonally has little to do with the Kyrie). The bells give the chorus the pitch.

Maestro Lockhart cued the chimes! (nothing). He cued them again! (nothing). He then turned to the chorus and gave us our cue with this expression on this face....

...we came in perfectly on pitch.

Sweet![/QUOTE]


----------

